# MLB The Show works when PS4 plugged straight into modem, does not work through router



## krp312 (Oct 3, 2007)

Greetings Tech Support Forum,

Super frustrating issue I've been trying to figure out the past few days. When I play MLB The Show 15 on my PS4 online, connected with ethernet to my router, it says 'challenge failed'. But when I connect straight to my modem it works every time. My router is a Linksys WRT54G2 V1, and my modem is an Arris TM822G. My PS4 is connected via ethernet to a switch, switch goes to router, router goes to modem.

MLB had been working fine for many months. The first 'challenge failed' messages appeared when I took my console to my parents' house last week. Connected via ethernet into their router and after many fails, it finally succeeded perhaps after 10+ tries. I took my PS4 home and ever since--'challenge failed' all the time.

The peculiar thing about the fail message is that when it would happen, I would be on voice chat with my friend who I was trying to connect with. They would say "aw man challenge failed" a lot faster than I would get the prompt, which lead me to believe the problem was on my end.

I've went into my router settings and enabled port forwarding, DMZ, then turned both of those off and enabled UPNP. Nothing works going through the router. Again, I plug into the modem and everything is fine. Going through the modem gives me NAT Type 1. Going through the router gives me NAT Type 2.
I tested port forwarding and DMZ through my Macbook. Ports do indeed open on that computer when I try these things, for my Macbook at least.

All other games I play online--Star Wars Battlefront, The Last of Us, NBA 2k, Metal Gear Solid 5--all work online with no problems. If anyone could help I would be incredibly grateful.

Thanks,

krp312


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Turning on DMZ should work for your console. Not sure why you turned that off then enabled UPNP (universal plug and play) 

Here's what ports you need to forward and the guide.
Port Forwarding the Linksys WRT54G2 Router for MLB 15 The Show - PlayStation 4


----------



## krp312 (Oct 3, 2007)

i just got a new router, nothing special (it was a free one given by my isp), and all mlb problems are gone.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That router was old so I'm pretty sure the nat was very strict. Your new router/modem is all nice and no worries with any other game?


----------



## krp312 (Oct 3, 2007)

i haven't had a chance to test out my other games, so i can only hope.

this whole thing has been an interesting learning experience. i don't understand what was wrong, but one takeaway was that, as you implied, the hardware was the problem. which baffles me bc i thought there'd be a setting to make the hardware work the way i wanted it to!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe because it was old hardware it had a hard time processing the packets. Even routers have CPU's and the new ones have way more ram and probably have dual core CPU's in them.


----------



## krp312 (Oct 3, 2007)

McNinja said:


> Maybe because it was old hardware it had a hard time processing the packets. Even routers have CPU's and the new ones have way more ram and probably have dual core CPU's in them.


veryyyyy interesting! this is something i'd love to take the time to learn about sometime! but prob never will. but i'd really want to.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah if you have more network traffic especially with higher speeds the network equipment needs to be faster too. Imagine a 10 year old router trying to handle 10 gigabit speeds.


----------

